# Just finished my room!



## MrNorCal (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok, almost finished my room. I thought I was done until some fellow MP users suggested that I enclose my grow space to trap that light. Thanks again for the suggestion. Anyways, here are some pictures of the new space! Now all I need is for these girls to grow up and become mommies....


----------



## BBFan (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice job MrNorCal!

When do the festivities begin?

Good Luck and Happy Growing!


----------



## MrNorCal (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks BBfan. Right now the girls are about 2" tall. I only have 3 so I am going to wait until I can make some clones off of them. So maybe 3 or 4 weeks I'll be turning on the real lights. Right now as you can see they are under a T5. At least I think you can see that.


----------



## dr pyro (Sep 20, 2009)

are you using co2..if not do you have a fresh air supply coming in


----------



## MrNorCal (Sep 20, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> are you using co2..if not do you have a fresh air supply coming in



No i'm not using Co2, but I do have a fresh air supply. In the third picture there is a piece of plywood with a box sticking out and ducting coming out of the box, that is a window and in the box is a hepa filter. The box is sealed all the way around and attached with clasps so I can open and change filter. There is weatherstripping around the edges so when clasps are locked it remains airtight. the window is halfway open with the blinds closed so it can pull in fresh air, but can't be seen from the outside. I can take some pictures if you want.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 21, 2009)

MNC, what's that crazy lookin' thingy (that looks like you stole it off a dentists chair) in the last pic?


----------



## MrNorCal (Sep 21, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> MNC, what's that crazy lookin' thingy (that looks like you stole it off a dentists chair) in the last pic?



Hey nv, that's a digital microscope. It has 100-400X magnification. There is a little screen built on it that's like 2". It takes pictures and videos and also hooks up to the T.V. or computer. It's actually a kids toy that cost like $80 last christmas. Also, I bought one of those desk lamps with a moveable arm. I mounted the lamp in the room with a green light, just in case I need to get in during night cycle. Then I attached the microscope to the arm to keep the scope more stable when I'm checking the thriocomes.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow! That's cool.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 21, 2009)

Excellent, looks "State of the Art".  I am very very impressed!  I know we are gonna see more great plants from you NCH.....Ever think of hiring out as a grow room builder?


----------



## BBFan (Sep 21, 2009)

MrNorCal said:
			
		

> Thanks BBfan. Right now the girls are about 2" tall. I only have 3 so I am going to wait until I can make some clones off of them. So maybe 3 or 4 weeks I'll be turning on the real lights. Right now as you can see they are under a T5. At least I think you can see that.


 
Yeah, I guess that'd be a bit much for 3 plants.  Again, nice job and good luck.  Look forward to seeing the fruits of your labor (although probably not as much as you do ).


----------



## MrNorCal (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey tcbud, actually I had one of my friends suggest that to me. The only problem is that the only people who know that I grow are people that I would never charge. Well, thanks everybody for all your comments and support. I will make sure that the maiden voyage for this room will be well photographed and posted on the site. Happy growing


----------



## nvthis (Sep 21, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Excellent, looks "State of the Art". I am very very impressed! I know we are gonna see more great plants from you NCH.....Ever think of hiring out as a grow room builder?


 
Hey TC, I don't think NCH is in this one!:rofl: 

Ha! See? That afgoo is gooood stuff huh?


----------



## IRISH (Sep 21, 2009)

^ although he has a precision looking set up as NCH, does'nt he?:hubba: ...

nice play room MNC.  ...Irish...


----------



## nvthis (Sep 21, 2009)

Heck yeah man, I would kill for that setup!


----------



## Locked (Sep 21, 2009)

MrNorCal said:
			
		

> Hey nv, that's a digital microscope. It has 100-400X magnification. There is a little screen built on it that's like 2". It takes pictures and videos and also hooks up to the T.V. or computer. It's actually a kids toy that cost like $80 last christmas. Also, I bought one of those desk lamps with a moveable arm. I mounted the lamp in the room with a green light, just in case I need to get in during night cycle. Then I attached the microscope to the arm to keep the scope more stable when I'm checking the thriocomes.



Bro is that the eyclops? I am going to buy one of those...nice looking setup


----------



## MrNorCal (Sep 21, 2009)

It is the Eyeclops! I bought it at brookstone, so it was probably way overpriced. But when I saw it, I had to have it. I was tired of trying to keep steady with one of those little pocket microscopes.


----------



## Locked (Sep 21, 2009)

MrNorCal said:
			
		

> It is the Eyeclops! I bought it at brookstone, so it was probably way overpriced. But when I saw it, I had to have it. I was tired of trying to keep steady with one of those little pocket microscopes.



Yeah it was overpriced...you can get them online for like 30 bucks...I gotta get one for sure...


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 21, 2009)

setup looks great man!

i love my eyeclops. its also easy if u just cut a very small piece off a bud and just put it on the table and the eyeclops ontop..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't understand your venting in pic 4.  How is this set up?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 22, 2009)

your 2 pix  where did you get that tray to lay ur plants on..?


----------



## MrNorCal (Sep 22, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't understand your venting in pic 4.  How is this set up?



I have the charcoal filter at one end and an inline fan in my attic on the other. The ducting runs through both lights to kind of kill 3 birds with one stone. Odor neutralizer, lamp cooling, and exhaust all in one. Oh, and the vent in the background of it all is just something to vent my closet. I am going to have mothers and clones in there, so once I begin flowering the tarp will be closed and that vent will keep fresh air circulating through the closet.


----------



## MrNorCal (Sep 22, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> your 2 pix  where did you get that tray to lay ur plants on..?



What tray are you asking about?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 27, 2009)

MrNorCal said:
			
		

> What tray are you asking about?




In ur 2 pix looks like a tray where u set ur pots, but looking at it again, U must be doing Hydro grow and Not soil.

I like ur set up..


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 27, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah it was overpriced...you can get them online for like 30 bucks...I gotta get one for sure...


 
Looks like Amazon.com is selling it for $35.00, plus shipping costs, of course.

hXXp://www.amazon.com/Eyeclops-61081-EyeClops-BioniCam/dp/B00153C5KY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1254066973&sr=8-3[/URL]

EDIT:- Looks like Target.com has it for $30.00, but their picture of it does'nt look the same, to me anyways.


----------



## MrNorCal (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey thanks for all the positive feedback you guys. And yeah, it is hydro.


----------



## sundancer245 (Sep 29, 2009)

nice looking room ya got there bro! :aok:


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 29, 2009)

Who did the wiring? You have the digi ballast hooked to photo cell relay that turns on disconnect for power? And what size exhaust fan you have?


----------



## MrNorCal (Sep 29, 2009)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Who did the wiring? You have the digi ballast hooked to photo cell relay that turns on disconnect for power? And what size exhaust fan you have?



A friend of mine who's an electrician did the wiring. The digital ballasts are connected to a timer, I don't know if that answers your question because I don't know what a photo cell relay is. And the exhaust is 8", 720 cfm.


----------

